# SIZZLING SURF at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 22, 2019*

*REMINDER​*





​
The new kill switch law requires the mandatory use of a kill switch lanyard or wireless kill switch by the boat operator on motor boats less than 26 feet in length when underway if it is equipped with one by the manufacturer. The boat operator is also required to first verify the switch is operational and fully functional. If using a wireless system, the law requires a wireless man overboard transmitter be attached to every person on board. This law will go into effect on Sunday, September 1, 2019.

*Bay Flats Lodge Featured in CCAâ€™s Illustrious Tide Magazine​*_â€œGet Away From It Allâ€​_





​
*CLICK HERE: Bay Flats Lodge featured in CCAâ€™s Tide Magazine â€" Pages 22-23​*
*Communication​*One of the best parts of my job is the time I get to spend with customers. Whether itâ€™s checking them in and getting them to their rooms, hanging out with them during appetizers, or occasionally having dinner with them, I always enjoy the time. I get to hear about families, other trips, business, and all of the subjects you would expect a conversation to cover in a relaxing atmosphere. Some of these conversations are more important than others. People need to know what time to be where, but thatâ€™s about as heavy as it gets. Most of the communication that takes place is just people getting to know each other better.

However, we never want to forget communication plays a big part around here and not just with our customers. It takes constant communication between every employee to make sure our guests are taken care of in a way they have come to expect. There is also the communication between the lodge and the guides that ensures our guests have the best time possible on the boats. And letâ€™s not forget the silent communication that makes Bay Flats Lodge a great place to be. A welcoming smile, a warm laugh, a firm handshake, and even a hug, are all part of the communication process here at Bay Flats Lodge.

Another one of the parts of communication we try to excel in is listening. If we donâ€™t listen to our customers, and to each other, you can bet there will be a breakdown somewhere. We know listening plays a huge part in how satisfied our customers will be when they leave.

So, give us a call, and letâ€™s start a conversation that will ensure a great time for you here at Bay Flats Lodge, (888) 677-4868. â€" *Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*






​
*Sizzling Surf​*Our western edge of the Gulf of Mexico this time of the year often produces some of the hottest fishing action for trout and redfish. Why? Because this is when these fish can often be found swimming in numbers along the beach anywhere from the very first sandbar, all the way out past the third sand bar. If youâ€™ve never experienced Texas surf fishing, especially in August, you should truly consider doing so.

For live bait anglers, a common method of surf fishing is to anchor the boat just beyond the last breaking wave. The natural baits of choice here are live shrimp and live croaker. When fishing with shrimp, some prefer rigging the shrimp about eighteen to twenty-four inches below a popping cork with little or no weight attached. Others using shrimp opt for free-lining the shrimp with simply a small weight attached a foot or two above the bait. Many trout have been caught using both methods, but you may need to both before deciding between the two techniques.






​
When fishing with live croaker, one method is to slide a half-ounce lead weight over your main line, followed by a red bead. Below the bead is often a swivel. On the bottom end of the swivel is eighteen to twenty-four inches of 30# test line that serves as a leader for the hook. A common hook for the end of the line is the J-hook, but everyone has their own way of doing things, so any particular process you find works best for you is what you will gain the most confidence in over time.

If wading is more your interest, try wading in the surf with artificial baits. You can often do extremely well under certain conditions when wading in the surf. Days with no breaking waves are more comfortable, and youâ€™re also allowed to get closer to the beach front, which also makes getting in and out of the boat much easier. While wading, itâ€™s always a good idea to pay close attention to the wind, waves, and any approaching weather. If the wind increases and the waves start breaking, itâ€™s time to get back in the boat and head for the bay. Always keep your eyes open and try to think ahead for what youâ€™d need to do if the weather changes with little or no warning.

Historically, some lures that have produced well in the surf are the Corky, the MirrOdine, and any of the original MirrOlure crankbaits. However, some of the most fun lures in the surf are often top water baits. On clear, blue-sky days in the surf, all chrome is a most effective top water bait color. On overcast days, black or bone colors can typically be counted on for great results.

*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​*Corporate retreats and team building events are a large part of what we do here at Bay Flats Lodge. Every month of the year we host groups from all over the country that come to invest in their clients and employees. While any time is a good time for team building or entertaining clients, the winter offers something special. Itâ€™s hard to beat time spent around a fire enjoying great appetizers, sharing stories from the dayâ€™s fishing, developing new relationships, or just relishing old ones. Thereâ€™s just something about cold air and good people that makes a wintertime outing stand out.

Bay Flats Lodge is offering special pricing to make your next corporate trip even easier during December and January. So, find the time this winter to make a trip to Bay Flats Lodge with the purpose of building relationships. Take advantage of great pricing, warm fires and cold air to make your next corporate event something special. â€" *Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

Equipment:
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*





​
*CLICK HERE to go to SmugMug​*
Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*New Contributing Writer​*





​
Our *CONGRATULATIONS* go out to one of Bay Flats Lodgeâ€™s own fishing guides, *Capt. Todd Jones*, as he will soon be contributing to the weekly fishing report in association with Capt. Bink Grimes and the Houston Chronicle.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_The lodge staff at check-in greeted us very well - made sure we knew where everything was, and made sure we felt at home right away! Capt. Perry Rankin is a fantastic guide! He's very knowledgeable, friendly, and he works hard to get you to where the fish are. The kitchen staff were very friendly and truly cared about our satisfaction, and the accommodations were very nice and very comfortable! - *Bob K. 8/20/19*

Capt. Jeremy McClelland did a wonderful job. He seemed to know just where to fish, and he was able to give us an enjoyable experience! - *Kevin T. 8/19/19*

Very professional. Everything was easy and great - well organized! Delicious food the whole time. Keep up the good work. We had a blast! - *Dan C. 8/19/19*

Everyone is top-notch friendly, and they truly make you feel welcome - very accommodating staff! Capt. Jeremy McClelland, and his son Hoops, are a real dynamic duo! Capt. Jeremy has raised a fine son who will no doubt be a great captain one day. I learned more practical local fishing knowledge from these two than I ever have from others. They both obviously love what they do. Next time I will request them! From a food standpoint, consistency breeds credibility, and for this being my second trip there, everything was as good as I remember it being before, if not even better! - *Shepard M. 8/18/19*

The food was excellent, and the facility was very clean and detailed - can definitely tell it is well maintained! Your services are excellent! - *Keith K. 8/18/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms during the morning. Partly cloudy skies this afternoon. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy late. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 50 % Precip.*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms, especially early in the day. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 30 % Precip.*
Isolated thunderstorms in the morning. Skies will become partly cloudy later in the day. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Mostly sunny. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly sunny, with a high near 92.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 83.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle





​


----------

